# LGB 25192 2-6-0 Mogul Steam Engine Repair Help Needed



## M. Liv. (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi, All!

My name is Michael. I'm a model train repair technician in Dallas, Texas, and a customer sent in his 25192 Mogul steam engine. His grand kids were playing with it and pulled out the wires from the tender plug. He got the wires back it, but it made a horrible static noise. I tried reinserting the wires in the plug, but that doesn't help. Will a new tender-to-engine cable fix the problem, or could the board have been damaged?

Thank you!


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

I had to replace the cord on mine, (same noise) so I would start there but if you have good contact or a new cable, it's obviously a board issue and depending on the shorted wire involved you may have a component problem which Train Li can help with if necessary.
As you may know, parts are still around!
Train Li; 
508-259-7958
508-529-9166
[email protected]
Good luck! Ken


----------

